# Your opinions on possible new case...



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

The Finance Committee has finally agreed to stump up some cash, so I'm now looking for a new case and PSU.

Having had a look around, I feel any one of the following would do nicely:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-065-AN

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/product.php?productid=3387&cat=27&page=1

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/product.php?productid=3553&cat=355&page=1

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/product.php?productid=2425&cat=355&page=1

I'm not a gamer, but my P4 is a Prescott (which always runs pretty hot), so I want to make sure I have plenty of air flow. Plus I feel the above will allow me to expand my system if necessary in the future. I'll transfer my Zalman CPU fan across to the new case. MB is an ASUS P5P800.

Just looking for any opinions, good or bad, experiences with any of the above etc.

Thanks.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Antec 900 = awsome


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Antec 900 = awsome


ditto that

If i can run a passive heatsink with a hyper threading 2.8 socket 478 and run it 100% stable, i think you would have to put the whole computer in an oven to make it get unstable with an active cooler.


----------



## scharnhorst (Apr 6, 2007)

If your not a gamer you do not need the 900 pure and simple. Both the thermaltakes are good but those having a gaming computer look and honestly if you don't have a gaming computer why get something real flashy, there not extra good or anything. Go with the p180, still going to get excellent airflow, and it looks better. 900 just be way way overkill and I'm might just be picky but I found it a little louder than i would've prefered


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for your replies.

I must admit I like the idea of separating the PSU from the rest of the system - looks like the P180 could be the winner.


----------



## scharnhorst (Apr 6, 2007)

Good point and I'd say good choice


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hmmm...life is never straightforward...

Doing some more reading, it seems that the P180 or P182 are rather big cases and I would therefore need to do some desk modding, which may or may not work.

I did find a deal that comprises a 900 case and an Antec Trio 650W PSU - looks like that may be better suited in terms of size and value (Finance Committee has stated that funding is limited :grin.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Well if its all cool in the 900 then it does not need to be no together


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

900 all the way:woot:


----------



## damonhill0 (Jul 29, 2007)

I run the Antec 900 with a 650 Truepower Trio. The 900 is excellent as it fairly cheap but you get an awful lot for you money.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

damonhill0 - something I've been reading is that with the Antec cases having the PSU located in the bottom of the case, there have been concerns about having enough length in the power cables to reach the various components - is this something to be concerned about? Is the 900 quiet with all those fans running? Appreciate your comments.


----------



## damonhill0 (Jul 29, 2007)

I tried two standard ATX power supplies and both reached. The Antec TruePower trio has length to spare.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks - appreciate your time. Looking again at my PC desk, I simply don't have room for the bigger Antec cases, so it's the 900 + the Trio PSU.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

i dont know, if your not a gamer i wouldnt go with the 900. the weird angular top makes it look pretty ugly, especially if your not the gameing type then theres no real use to have a window on it either. that p180 looks much nicer and more tastefull. but thats just my opinion. the 900 probly has better cooling and all that , so if you do get it you could just hide it under the desk or somthing.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Go with the 900 it's the best Mini tower on the market at present, all my temps are way down running all the fans at low speed.
If you have a space problem you need to remember that the 900 has a HUGE fan on the top blowing out so you need a little clearance on top


----------



## scharnhorst (Apr 6, 2007)

personally i think the 900 is pretty loud, but thats just me for most its not and even more don't care because it offers great cooling which you really don't need. Tons of other great cases out there.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

scharnhorst said:


> personally i think the 900 is pretty loud,


Not true, I have a super lanboy that I'm using now while i mod my 900 and it is at least twice as loud as the 900.
I run the 900 with all fans on low as you don't need them any higher and it is extremely quiet


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Brian.

Yes space is more of an issue than I first realised. I have a standard PC type desk, with a slide out drawer for the keyboard. The CPU sits below that, at the right hand side. At best I could raise the drawer about 4cm, but in reality I only have about 60cm height to play with. The P182 would leave little room, if any, although it is a superb case. I'm not a gamer, but I do have a Prescott CPU and my current case is just a stock model - I definitely need good airflow, so the 900 seems to fit the bill.


----------



## scharnhorst (Apr 6, 2007)

really no downside since your options were all great cases


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Same set up as you but only have 550mm and the 900 fits nicely


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

if you're going to have the computer cabneted, definately go for the 900. Anything else may..MAY have heat issues. And the angled front side will make life alot easier since it'll be at hand height. Realize however the case is 17" tall (43 CM?) and by no means small. I keep mine on top of my desk and had to move some shelves around on the top piece for it to fit.

If i turn all the fans to low and disconnect my side fan, the hard drives are louder than the fans. Now if i crank all the fans to high including the side fan, it sounds like an F-16, even down the hallway.


----------



## damonhill0 (Jul 29, 2007)

I always feel noise is a personal thing. I might think something is quiet but someone else would say it's noisy if you know what i mean.

I'm pretty sensitive to noise so i like things very quiet. I have all the small (120mm!) case fans on low and the big one at the top on medium. You can here it but it certainly doesn't distract. You get absolutely no vibration aswell so the only noise you here is the fan spinning.

As you're in the Uk, you can get a great deal on Ebuyer.com for it. That's where i get all my stuff from.


----------

